# residency registration



## Kiukkien (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi,
we are a couple (EU residents) planning to move to Portugal in mid-September, rent a flat for about 6 months and look for a house to buy. 
We were wondering though if there might be issues in doing all the papers needed (i.e.: register our residence at the camara municipal, etc...) due to the actual situation. I've seen that some freguesias and camara municipals are still operating on limited opening hours...any thoughts on this?
Another question is: when I register to the Portuguese NHS, do I need to have a mandatory first check-up?
Many thanks


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

Why dont you check camara website for info? None of us here works there.

As for SNS, no check-ups or probing is required. Info for Brits:
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-portugal-including-madeira


----------



## Kiukkien (Jun 29, 2020)

proud.to.be.EUROPEAN said:


> Why dont you check camara website for info? None of us here works there.
> 
> As for SNS, no check-ups or probing is required. Info for Brits:
> *************************************************************************************
> ...


----------

